# Looking for San Juan rabbits



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Im looking for some san juan rabbits to train my dog and to keep around because im looking for another pup. Anyone know where to get some???


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

type san juan rabbits into your browser then click go it will bring up the information you are looking for.


----------



## ssouthard (Jul 2, 2005)

Hey tom found some San Jaun rabbits for sale in ohio. Here is the web site, Steve

I have homing pigeons for sale for $8.00 to $10.00, both for breeders and young trainable birds, mix breed pigeons for $5.00 and San Juan rabbit bucks for $6.00 and does for $8.00.
If interested please email me at:
[email protected]
or call me at:
(937)570-6088
Sorry, no shipping.
Birds and rabbits must be picked up in Dayton, Ohio.
Keith


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Roger that, hes out of em right now but should have em in a month or so he said. ALl i need now is land for a pen.


----------

